# Audi A3 Mule Spied Practically Undisguised in Spain



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the new MQB-based Audi A3 moves toward its Geneva Motor Show debut, miles are still be ing logged on A3 test mules. This particular one, practically undisguised with the exception of some masking around the lighting elements, was caught driving down public roads in Spain. Thanks Kiky for the eagle eye, snapping a quick photo and sharing it with us. Expect full coverage of the Geneva Auto Show debut of the new A3 in early March.


----------

